# Ants coming out of my faucet!



## scratchy907

Hello.

Has anyone ever had this problem before? I have ants coming out of my faucet in the upstairs bathroom. 

I keep finding some dead ants in the bathtub and a few scattered around the bathroom but when I turn on the faucet a whole slew of ants come out which I then have to keep washing away before the shower can be used. I have no idea how to treat the ants if they are in the faucet?

I don't think I have a leak anywhere as I don't have a water pressure problem, so I don't really understand how they can be inside the faucet. Does anyone have any tips on how I can handle this situation?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Red Squirrel

I'm sorry I can't help but wow, that is one of the strangest problems I have ever heard of. 

Was there a clause about the house being haunted when you closed? :laughing:

Even if there was a leak, an ant can't possibly swim in 100+ PSI of water... scratch that, an ant cant really swim to begin with. At least not in an enclosed area with no air. 

Now is this one of these? Maybe there's actually a way they are getting into the faucet part itself. Maybe a small crack in a tile or something or whatever is behind it.


----------



## Snav

I really don't think they're inside the pipeline (unless you have well water) - I think they're going in there looking for water.

To battle the ants get some combat ant-gel. It comes in a big plastic syringe looking thing . . . works GREAT. Never fails me. Put a bit of that near your faucet and in other areas. It doesn't take much to do in a whole colony - they love the stuff, eat it up, take it back to their secret underground lair.


----------



## scratchy907

Thanks.

Red Squirrel - yes. it is one of those faucets and we have tile behind so maybe there is a crack that I can't see?

Snav - thanks I will try that.

Someone else suggested drilling holes near the top of the tile surround and putting boric acid into the wall and letting it fall down behind in case they are living behind the tile somewhere... They must be finding a way into the faucet somehow..

Thanks again!


----------



## Bud Cline

Jheeeezh!
Buy a can of RAID and spray all around the offending area and leave it for a day.

Now, just watch. This thread will be going with a hundred more suggestions about exotic ways to rid a faucet of ants for the next month when all one has to do is to spray them one time.


----------



## mickey cassiba

I'll go first...


----------



## DangerMouse

OOH! OOH! My turn!

DM


----------



## joecaption

A safer way to treat it would be to use this product.http://www.biconet.com/crawlers/terroant.html
Wal-Mart, Home Depot and hardware store all sell it.


----------



## Jay 78

mickey cassiba said:


> I'll go first...





DangerMouse said:


> OOH! OOH! My turn!


I'm game....


----------



## epson

my turn


----------



## Bud Cline

See! I knew I could depend on you guys.

More, More !


----------



## epson




----------



## Jay 78




----------



## oh'mike

What kind of ants? If they are the big carpenter ants---you have wet wood somewhere near by.


----------



## Snav

Oh heavens above! - Carpenter ants are intelligent and aware of us greater beings, unlike little average ants who have no concept of human.

We had a horrid carpenter ant infestation because of wood rot and I swear they'd WATCH me and FOLLOW me - it was so creepy . . . felt good when we were remodeling, ripped down the wallboard and found their hive.

Epsons gif sums up what happened next. :laughing:

Oh: here's my contribution to the thread - we here in arkansaw knows how to kills us some bugz


----------



## Bud Cline

How did you guys go from killing ants to playing Scrabble?

fftopic:


----------



## Snav

Bud Cline said:


> How did you guys go from killing ants to playing Scrabble?
> 
> fftopic:


Place bug on block A - - Smash it with block B

:laughing: ******** can't play scrabble - there's no apostrophe.


----------



## PAbugman

What a post to come home to after our office Christmas party!!!
The gel baits are good for the smaller ants. The ants are first going into the faucet, then coming out. The boric acid would only work if you hit the nest-it is a repellant. I’d rather see you work with gel baits alone. Is there an access panel on the back of tub that you can remove and place bait? Otherwise, drill a small hole there and insert syringe and load it up.


----------



## CoachDave

Well Scratchy,
It sounds like you either have a large leak somewhere or the ants are simply crawling in the faucets looking for moisture and unaware that they are walking into a faucet.
I would make sure you have good aerator on your faucets to keep the ants from venturing into the faucets in the first place. At the end of a day you can inspect and see if indeed ants are coming in from further up the water line.
Simple,Fast, Easy...
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year,

***SPAM link removed! If you wish to ADVERTISE here, then PAY for it!***

Coach Dave


----------



## Bud Cline

> CoachDave: "At the end of a day you can inspect and *see if indeed ants are coming in from further up the water line*."



Okay CoachDave you are going to have to explain that theory to me. How is that going to be possible. So you work for Home Depot huh? That may explain it right there!:laughing:


----------



## Chris Cross

Bud Cline said:


> Jheeeezh!
> Buy a can of RAID and spray all around the offending area and leave it for a day.
> 
> Now, just watch. This thread will be going with a hundred more suggestions about exotic ways to rid a faucet of ants for the next month when all one has to do is to spray them one time.


We have the same problem and have sprayed several times. So that doesn’t work.


----------



## Nik333

This thread is 10 yrs old, but, as much as they are laughing, I have seen it in the Congo, where ants get in the plumbing further away from the faucet.
In my case, it was hundreds of army ants chasing cockroaches, like a bad horror movie. 
I'm not a Pest Guy or plumber, but, the opening would need to be found and closed.


----------

